# Bitte antwortet schnell !



## Sunnyqueen (5. November 2003)

Ich hab zwei Sachen. Einmal möchte ich meine Homepage uploaden und am Ende beispielsweise so eine adresse haben... http://www.xxxxxxxxx.de/kreatives/nuernberg.html 
http://www.xxxxxxxxx.de/kreatives/nuernberg/2003-01.jpg 

Wie mach ich das?! Und müssen die Sachen im Ordner aufm PC genauso liegen?!

Und dann hab ich noch ne Frage. Hab einen Formmailer erstellt. Und möchte diesen beim Link  einbauen. Nur wo?! 

<!-- OneTwoMax.de Formmailer Code Start //--> 
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://17559.formmailer.onetwomax.de/?output=popup"></script> 
<!-- OneTwoMax.de Formmailer Code End //-->


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Hi,

also wenn du so eine Adresse willst "www.xxxxxxxxx.de/kreatives/nuernberg.html " mußt du dir einfach nur den Ordner "kreatives" auf deinem Server anlegen und deine Dateien da uploaden ihn den Ordner wenn die Pfade zu Grafiken z.B. stimmen dann sollte auch alles klappen 

den Link den  kannst du eigentlich überall einbauen da wo es haben willst ist allerdings ein popup finde ich nicht so gut ein formmailer als popup  

Beispiel


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://17559.formmailer.onetwomax.de/?output=popup"></script> 

</body>
</html>
```

Hoffe ich konnte helfen  

Mfg Ya


----------



## Sunnyqueen (5. November 2003)

Hi ! Lieben Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe. Aber blond, wie ich bin, hab ich was vergessen. Und zwar war das nicht die ganze Adresse...

http://www.xxxxxxxxx.de/kreatives/fotos/konzerte/nuernberg.html 

Und nun?! Muss ich da jetzt zich Ordner anlegen, oder wie läuft das... Sucht der Server sich das alles selbst zusammen?! Und wie leg ich die Seiten auf meinem Rechner ab?! Muss genauso sein... Liebe Grüße !


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Hi noch mal 

Also wenn du die adresse so haben willst http://www.xxxxxxxxx.de/kreatives/fotos/konzerte/nuernberg.html

Mußt du den Ordner kreatives anlegen dann ihn dem Ordner wieder einen Ordner Fotos und ihn diesem Ordner wieder den Ordner Konzerte...und ihn den uploadest du dann deine Dateien...

Du kannst aber auch z.B. wenn du deine sites auf deinem Rechner ihm Ordner HP oder so hast dann erstellst du dann eben die Ordner so auf deinem PC und uploadest alles ins Haupt Verzeichnis dann mußt du das nicht mehr auf deinem Server machen...

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt all deine fragen beantwortet  

Wenn nicht kannst du dich auch per icq melden ... Nummer ist ihm Profil


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (5. November 2003)

*ordner anlegen*

Einfach Ordner "kreatives" anlegen darein einen Ordner "fotos" und darein wiederum einen Ordner "ko..." (?) 

Wenn Links usw. innerhalb deiner Site auf einen anderen Ordner zugreifen 
als "C:/meinepage/kreatives/fotos/ko.../ "... dh. ein Bild also zb unter  "C:/meinepage/fotos/ordener1/ " liegt
dann musst du darauf achten das auf deinem Server dieses Bild auch in einem solchen Ordner liegt.

gruss


----------

